# does this look ok? or should it be bigger?



## puffnstuff (Jul 7, 2008)

just kiddin'. chopped her on 7-5, whatcha' think? :hubba:  biggest one I ever growed up...yup. Wish I had a better camera, oh well, here ya go anyway.
puff


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 7, 2008)

looks smokable puff!!!lol, thats some good looking bud puffnstuff. whats it like???


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 7, 2008)

She isnt dry enough yet but some of the lower stuff that I trimmed off last month or maybe the month before was WOW.  Smells like bubble gum untill you touch it, then it smells like pinesol. No idea what the strain was, misc bag seed.
puff


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 7, 2008)

wow man thats great.. thats what is good about bagseed, sometimes you get some killer bud.. peace dude


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

great job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2008)

Man puff..you had me..lol...why dont you stuff it n here..:bong1: ..and be sure to give us a smoke report...I had some freeB beans that was like that..good high...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 7, 2008)

I hoped I might "catch" a few people off guard with the title. hehehe. I have this in the Bud of the month entries with a description of the grow, sort of. weird little girl she was. cant wait to burn her at the stake, or in 4u's bong.
puff


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah,,,I Gots my fire starter...lol..KEEP M GREEN my frend


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh man, I'm so ashamed, I did it...yup, I just couldn't help myself. I bet youve all done it too but are just too darn ashamed to admit it aren't you, yep, I know it's true. Well, you probably would have broke down just like me. I...I..well..uh..I cut off a little nug from about 4 inches down from the top and put it in the toaster oven at 200f to dry it out. It will taste green but that wont effect the bzzzzzz. I'll let ya know in an hour.
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 8, 2008)

Very pine'y flavored (along with the green-ness),...puff....and sweet, like...puff...like...puff...hmmm...give me a minute...puff....I dont know how to describe the flavor, sweet, sweet pine and something else. Oh well nice and strong anyway, mostly in the head, happy, hmm...now what can I fix around here? There is a really sweet taste right when you take a hit and first start to inhale clean air, but it only last's a split second and then pine. can't wait to see how she cures. This also supports the "bad flavor rap" that MG chem has, this baby was in there for more than 6 months all together so all of the 3 month nutes were GONE, I dont taste the MG and its always more noticeable when the weed is freshest and kinda goes away with cureing. This tastes better already....cooooollllll. ..I had to edit that about 10 times,still cant tell if it makes sence...hmmm...puff...yupp.
puff


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2008)

nice..it gets smoother in cure..sounds like you are pleased with this Harvest..yes?..congrats my friend


----------



## Thorn (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah man :ccc:  .... thats all I have to say!


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 10, 2008)

I jared the little buds 2 days ago and the 2 big ones yesterday. I just opened them for a little air and walk out of that room and sat back down at my desk. about 10 seconds after sitting down I started to smell candy, where could it be coming from I asked myself? Then it dawned on me and I went back into the other room and WOW it smells STRONG, almost overpowering, but NO ONE who doesn't know the smell would think it was from pot. cool..
puff


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooooh man, how much did that one fat spear weigh out to?! :holysheep:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 10, 2008)

they say that smell is one of the best memory triggers. I think I remember the bag that seed came from now. It was some serious KGB, 'bout 3 or 4years ago. I think it was called bubble gum or bubble -something, or something-bubble. 
puff


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 10, 2008)

how much does it weigh? good question. give me a minute.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 10, 2008)

:holysheep:  398 grains or .909 oz or 14.038 grams


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 10, 2008)

puff.....and she tastes pretty good too....puff ....see....
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh man you make want to smoke. lol.  Oh well burn baby burn.lol


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 10, 2008)

here ya go buddy. :bong1:  anyone else want a hit?
puff

edit:  reminds of a joke. Whats the word that is said more often than any other word in America?



  answer:  here (as you hand the pipe to the next guy)


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> here ya go buddy. :bong1: anyone else want a hit?
> puff


 

I feel the love bro thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats a nice haul puff..just shy of a half oz..you dont know what strain?...Im going to do Bubble Gum in the Fall ...when you pop the jars Does your room smell like Bubble gum?  or cotton candy?..Thanks my friend


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i wanna put that in my pipe and smoke it


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd smoke it!


----------

